
Beme Is a Social App That Aims to Replace Illusions with Reality - prostoalex
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/17/the-debut-of-beme-a-social-app-that-aims-for-authenticity/?ref=technology
======
dpflan
This is like Narrative (looks to be formerly called Memoto), a wearable camera
for capturing moments. After watching the video about how to use Beme, the
fascinating thing is that if you are right-handed and you choose to create a
Beme, you easily move to cover the proximity censor by taking your phone in
hand to your heart. Rather than a selfie of your face, it's a symbolic selfie
from your heart.

Link to Narrative: [http://getnarrative.com/](http://getnarrative.com/)

